# procedure code 87210



## debdebc (Dec 29, 2016)

Procedure code 87210 - wet prep - I found on the site where someone had asked if this could be billed in a physicians office and the answer was yes but then another post states that it should be billed as a lab. My question is if this is billed in a physicians office is this a billable charge that the office would get paid for or does it need to be sent out to a lab to be billed for? Any help with this would be great. Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 29, 2016)

See page 63. It does appear to be CLIA waived test w/ qw mod

https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Legislation/CLIA/downloads/waivetbl.pdf


----------



## mumah265 (Dec 29, 2016)

I code for an OBGYN office and I bill out the wet prep code and get paid for it! Hope this helps! ?


----------

